# Been a while



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

So it has been a while since I posted anything on here. I have stopped by from time to time and read up on whats happening. I thought once I was going to see the mesh vs. paper debate reignite.  that always got ugly. Well anyway now that work has slowed down to a normal pace I may have time to keep up with all these posts and I might even have time to comment once in a while. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Where all good cd, Still a bunch of arse holes as always :whistling2:, Feel free to jump in anytime...........But...........Just dont talk about huge things in porta loos that are frozen :blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah welcome back cd. Same stuff - drywall, drywall, drywall with a bit of sheep thrown in. The port loo thing Cazna mentioned was just some whacko that got banned so you didn't miss much. I was away a while too and found out recently that Nathan has sold out and retired from DWT.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Welcome back CD. Hello from Chicago.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> So it has been a while since I posted anything on here. I have stopped by from time to time and read up on whats happening. I thought once I was going to see the mesh vs. paper debate reignite.  that always got ugly. Well anyway now that work has slowed down to a normal pace I may have time to keep up with all these posts and I might even have time to comment once in a while. Hope everyone is doing good.


You missed us,,,didn't you:thumbup:

To welcome you back, I will share my new smiley I found with you..... It's a Kiwi strip club


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Frozen loo huh. Must have been really cold in there. Kind of glad I missed that one. I did actually kind of miss all the Drywall talk. 
Will be nice to get involved again and see who is still around.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Frozen loo huh. Must have been really cold in there. Kind of glad I missed that one. I did actually kind of miss all the Drywall talk.
> Will be nice to get involved again and see who is still around.


We r all still here chief!:yes:
Some more wanted than others!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> So it has been a while since I posted anything on here. I have stopped by from time to time and read up on whats happening. I thought once I was going to see the mesh vs. paper debate reignite.  that always got ugly. Well anyway now that work has slowed down to a normal pace I may have time to keep up with all these posts and I might even have time to comment once in a while. Hope everyone is doing good.


Doesn't seem to be much arguing now, turns out it's more fun to laugh at each other :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back CD. As the others said we are all still here. Even the Captain is back after a break:thumbsup:.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey C.D I'm the new guy name is gordie green thumb.{ dumwaller } good to have you back i've seen your name looking up the back posts.:detective:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome back bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Doesn't seem to be much arguing now, turns out it's more fun to laugh at each other :yes:


What do you mean there is no more arguing :furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> What do you mean there is no more arguing :furious:



2Buck


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gordie said:


> Hey C.D I'm the new guy name is gordie green thumb.{ dumwaller } good to have you back i've seen your name looking up the back posts.:detective:


Hello Gordie
Most drywallers I know have a green thumb. Never seen so many indoor plant growers in one trade.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It's good to read you again cd ! :thumbsup:


----------

